# Power Acoustik Apache



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I just recently saved an old school Power Acoustik 2APC-2200 from the scrap yard. This thing is an absolute mammoth, it's as long as a USA-400 and almost twice as thick.

Unfortunately it's missing the whole input/xover board and end cover but I have an idea to get it working again. Also know a guy with a 3d printer that might be able to reproduce the end plate for me.

Gotta love free stuff, what a beast lol. Who the hell would scrap something so cool for $2 worth of aluminum...




I believe the amp calls for three 30 amp fuses but I threw in a 15 just for now.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Nice just on saving the amp.

Does the amp really such a big heat sink for heat dissipation or did they use such a large sink to make it look like a crazier amp than it actually is. Remember amps from the 90s that had huge heat sinks but the board inside was less than 1/2 the length of the sink.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

It's just to show off and trick the impressionable. I'd be very pleased if the amp can pump out 400Wx2 but who knows. It certainly isn't a 2200 watt amp like they imply


----------

